# Woodstock-Fact you probably didn't know.



## HForester (Jul 17, 2019)

I stumbled on this article.

https://www.theringer.com/2019/7/16...stuff-woodstock-99-podcast-mass-electrocution


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 17, 2019)

This guy was born after Woodstock. My friends and I that where there have a different opinion. But of course we didn't see everything.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 18, 2019)

How "high" were you at the time (smiling)?


----------



## edfence (Aug 23, 2019)

I remember that disaster of a festival.


----------

